
Carl Sagan Was Just Dead Wrong - XzetaU8
https://theethicalskeptic.com/2019/12/11/carl-sagan-was-just-dead-wrong/
======
vixen99
‘Extraordinary claims demand extraordinary evidence.’ And while this truism is
a semantic truth, it is not also therefore a logical truth.'

That's true. One should ask, 'extraordinary' for whom?

~~~
ksaj
I believe it is the person or people to whom the claim is being made. It
wouldn't make sense referring to anyone else.

If you made an extraordinary claim to me, I'd expect you to provide any
evidence, extraordinary or otherwise, to me. Not to someone else, and
especially if that someone else wouldn't consider the claim extraordinary.

------
gus_massa
> _Rolling out a 68 event vaccine schedule without safety testing even one
> single vaccine injection at all,_ [...]

Perhaps the author should read [https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/basics/test-
approve.html](https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/basics/test-approve.html)

